# Ever roast potatoes in a smoker?



## sidewinder73 (Mar 31, 2013)

I was hoping to try to roast potatoes in my smoker with a brisket tomorrow.  Has anyone ever tried this before?  I was going to dice potatoes, onions and some bacon.  Plus a little EVOO and salt and pepper.  I am thinking 1.5-2 hours in the smoker at 250*.   I would appreciate any suggestions.

Thanks,

Chris
:grilling_smilie:


----------



## azbullfrog (Mar 31, 2013)

I did that, threw in some carrots, too. Foiled it and placed on rack. I opened for last half hour. Delicious!













image.jpg



__ azbullfrog
__ Mar 31, 2013


----------



## disturbed1 (Mar 31, 2013)

AZBullfrog said:


> I did that, threw in some carrots, too. Foiled it and placed on rack. I opened for last half hour. Delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 plus corn on the cob is good also


----------



## jamescoste (Apr 4, 2013)

I simply cleaned whole potatos real good, rubbed them with evoo and then rolled them in salt.  They baked up nicely and had good flavor.  I eat the skin so the salt was great for added flavor.


----------

